# Rabbit Behavior in the Hood



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This is how the rabbits are in my neighborhood. One actually sat in front of my catch box while I was shooting. No fear.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Be careful!!! Don't you watch Monty Python? That's not just a rabbit...it's a killer.






Either that or he's seen you shoot and feels safe in front of you :neener: :rofl:

Looks like it's time for some pest control.

Bunnies at 100 paces.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

100 paces-about 263 feet. Easy shot with the " Beast " slingshot. lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like dinner on the hoof to me!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

It would be moving even less if i was there


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Not in my hood I have trouble getting within 50 feet of them


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've had mourning doves (which I understand to be very tasty) perch in groups on the power lines above where I shoot. Always temptingbut iI've never done anything about it.


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

I feel ya Squirrel Squasher I can't get close to them in my good and there are a lot


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I was pretty close. Even when I stomped my foot, it didn't take off. I'ts amazing how their behavior changes when living in a populated area. It's as if they know they will not be harmed.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's funny. I had a similar experience myself. I was shooting and one came into the back yard from the neighbors side. I continued to shoot. It hung out for a while then hoped back to the neighbors.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Narcaleptic sling shotter said:


> I feel ya Squirrel Squasher I can't get close to them in my good and there are a lot


It probably because they know! They go on this forum and watch us hah


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I just shot one tonight


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

I could never get that close to one, i think they have some sort of communication down here to tell were i am at.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

I use to shot rabbits at our land in the Provence with my Recurve Bow....but they where not that cheekily like the ones in your neighborhood.... :banana:


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

This lil bugger has no fear. Lucky I like the feller.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

That rabbit would have had a bad day infront of me! Fearless is never a smart thing!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry wrong topic !


----------

